# Betatest – Bitte um Hilfe!



## Dok (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 
anglerboard.de nimmt an einem Betatest eines neuen Produktes teil das als Teil der Forensoftware funktioniert. Dieses Tool nennt sich „Projekttools“ und soll die Planung von Projekten über das Internet erleichtern. In erster Linie werden dies wohl Softwareprodukte sein, aber da man die Kategorien frei anpassen kann, kann man dieses Tool genauso gut für die Planung von treffen und ähnlichem nutzen.
Ich habe mal ein paar Daten angelegt so das wir ein wenig mit dem Ding spielen können und sehen was verbessert, verändert und überholt werden sollte. Eine Anleitung gibt es natürlich nicht!  Denn auch die soll erst erarbeitet werden.

Allen die Lust haben, wünsche ich viel Spaß beim testen!

Die Projektverwaltung findet ihr einmal oben neben eurem Profillink und in am Ende der Kategorie "Anglerboard-News" als "Forenlinks" die direkt zu den einzelnen Projekten führen.

Hier kann kommentiert werden!: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1675547


----------

